
Please, everyone, put your entire development environment in GitHub - kiyanwang
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/put-your-dev-env-in-github/?__twitter_impression=true
======
jaredcwhite
I like Docker as a means of deploying software. I don't like it as a
development tool. Way too much cognitive (and resource-intensive) overhead.

The solution is to use tooling that doesn't suck. I use RVM for Ruby, NVM for
Node, Yarn, etc. and I very rarely run into problems…and I'm juggling multiple
client projects on multiple servers all the time. If you're constantly running
into dependency hell, you might want look into a more automated way of
managing your language/framework/library versions.

------
cfors
The gist of the article is that setting up software to build/run/deploy is
difficult. And it absolutely is.

Nobody wants to play version whack-a-mole trying to set up a project. I am not
a Node guy at all, and the other day at work I had to make a few changes to an
internal UI, all which required a working npm environment. Sure, no problem.
Except that I had to try 3 different versions of node to avoid a cryptic error
message, due to I think fsevent (which isn't even required for running the
project, just building it) just to get npm install to work.

Docker has great benefits in that it really forces a developer to encapsulate
all of its dependencies in one place.

There is definitely a large amount of binary bloat with this, which is
unfortunate but I suppose we are back to the static vs dynamic linking
argument on that.

------
erik_seaberg
> Since you aren't really using VS Code locally, your extensions aren't all
> installed automatically.

It sounds like he's doing IPC to some kind of headless editor updating files
inside the container, which would lead to a bad habit of ignoring all the
platform's tools that his IDE doesn't know about. I'd much rather script
builds and tests inside containers (if the runtime has enough packaging issues
to need them) but keep the source out where I can fully use everything I've
learned.

------
duxup
I really like this idea, although I'm still working my way through being able
to create the right dockerfiles and etc for a given situation.

